# 2006 sentra hard start



## rbeesley (May 24, 2015)

just bought this car. it has a 1.8s 4 banger that cranks but won't start unless you turn the key and wait about 10 seconds than try. it's like the fuel is draining back into the tank from the injector rail and needs time to reload the fuel rails!! Is this common and can i put a inline one-way fuel filter on this engine to stop it? VERY ANNOYING but a great car otherwise. It only has 82000 miles on it!!
HELP PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuel pressure regulator may be bad; not holding the pressure after the engine is shut off.


----------



## rbeesley (May 24, 2015)

thanks . makes sense . now i just have to find that


----------



## rbeesley (May 24, 2015)

bummer, why on earth did they put it in the tank? Is there an easier way to fix this such as an in line one way filter because the repair kits are around $400. OUCH!!!!


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Like the idea of the one way but the connection needs to be foolproof


----------



## SeanChandler (Jun 7, 2015)

I had this same problem and the dealer replaced the fuel pump with warranty. Now, two years later, without warranty - It's failing again.

I do notice that if I turn the ignition on without cranking the engine, and then turn it off, and then on again but to actually start the car - it works. But for how long i don't know. Been doing this for a few months at least. Probably not the greatest idea but I am ready for a new car.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I just turn it to the on position while I put my seatbelt on, by that time the fuel pump quit, then start it


----------

